# 2002 lemond victoire



## kevinraphael (Sep 16, 2004)

I have the opportunity to get a 2002 lemond victoire for $2200 (close out at LBS). What are people's thoughts? I've ridden steel for the last 15+years and love the feel. I was going to get a 2004 zurich, but now this opportunity came up. I would appreciate your opinions.

thanks


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

kevinraphael said:


> I have the opportunity to get a 2002 lemond victoire for $2200 (close out at LBS). What are people's thoughts? I've ridden steel for the last 15+years and love the feel. I was going to get a 2004 zurich, but now this opportunity came up. I would appreciate your opinions.
> 
> thanks


Kevin, that's not a bad deal... but it's not spectacular either. First things first.... does the frame fit you? And I don't mean is it close... I mean does it fit? If your answer is no, then stop reading right now and don't even think about buying this bike. It is NEVER worth it to buy a bike that is the wrong size (even if only slightly) just because it's on sale. How long have you been riding your last bike? Are you willing to ride a wrong size bike just as long if not longer just to save a couple hundred bucks?

Now, if the bike in question fits you, keep on reading....

OK, the 2002 Victorie frame was the nicer Lemond Ti frame. It is the Reynolds double butted frame. It's slightly lighter but rides a little nicer than the lower priced straight gauge Arrivee. But the price you list is not that great. You have to remember that although the only real difference between the 2002 and the 2003 was that the 03 was painted, the bike you are looking at is now about 3 years old in terms of its model year. It's a great bike, but if that shop has had if for that long, they have lost a ton of money on it. By that I am talking about the business premise that stock on your floor that sits for a long time costs you money... and this bike has been sitting for a long time. This shop really needs to get rid of it and cut their losses. If they understand business very well, they already know this. They should be selling that bike to you for 20% under wholesale just to move that bike. I would take them an offer of more like $1700 to $1800 and see if they bite. Otherwise I would tell you to skip it. There is nothing wrong with this bike... but there is no real reason that you should be paying that much on a bike that although new is really 3 years old now. 

Russ


----------

